# Working in the Philippines



## residentbar (Sep 26, 2019)

Howdy folks. I'm a foreigner living in the Philippines. I have a couple of questions about working here. Recently I just got a new job as a software developer. My employer is asking me to go to the BIR to get a TIN. The form specifically is the BIR 1901, which is meant for self employed Professionals. 

Do I still need to secure an AEP and a 9G visa for this?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Do have the 13a Visa? if so I think you'll be okay and like you mentioned self employed but if on any other Visa such as an SRRV, tourist, school ect.. Then yes you'd need a AEP and a 9G.

Seems like many new jobs offered to foreigners even me I was offered a job through a friend to work as an Australian Home Loan Bank Compliance Administrator in Manila but Lol... Many foreigners recently deported for working these jobs and even with what appears to be some valid documents.

https://coconuts.co/manila/news/imm...working-visas-of-528-foreigners-due-to-fraud/


----------



## residentbar (Sep 26, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Do have the 13a Visa? if so I think you'll be okay and like you mentioned self employed but if on any other Visa such as an SRRV, tourist, school ect.. Then yes you'd need a AEP and a 9G.
> 
> Seems like many new jobs offered to foreigners even me I was offered a job through a friend to work as an Australian Home Loan Bank Compliance Administrator in Manila but Lol... Many foreigners recently deported for working these jobs and even with what appears to be some valid documents.


What about the Balikbayan Visa?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

residentbar said:


> What about the Balikbayan Visa?


Welcome to the forum residentbar, hope you enjoy and contribute.
It would appear from what I have read that the Balakbayan visa is a privilege visa and comes with no work entitlements as opposed to a 13a or SRRV.
I did do a couple of googles (my best friend) and it appears that section of immi has broken down, 2 different attempts saying come back later. Others with more experience will certainly chime in.

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/faqs/visa-inquiry/balikbayan-previlege
https://immigration.gov.ph/faqs/visa-inquiry/balikbayan-previlege

Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Working on a Balikbyan Visa*



residentbar said:


> What about the Balikbayan Visa?



Here's some links to the Balikbayan Republic Act No 6788 the initial:
https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/1989/11/23/republic-act-no-6768/

The amended Republic Act No 9174 
https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/2002/11/07/republic-act-


I'd say maybe you can work here Residentbar  because here's what I found under Republic Act no 9174 section 2 and 5 it's in bold lettering below... but please always make a copy and ask the PBI, you can use message them through their official Facebook page or call https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration/

Section 2. Section 2 of the same Republic Act is hereby amended as follows:

"SEC. 2. Definition of Terms. - For purposes of this Act:

(a) The term "balikbayan" shall mean a Filipino citizen who has been continuously out of the Philippines for a period of at least one (1) year, a Filipino overseas worker, or former Filipino citizen and his or her family, as this term is defined hereunder, who had been naturalized in a foreign country and comes or returns to the Philippines;

(b) The term "family" shall mean the spouse and the children of the balikbayan who are not balikbayan in their own right traveling with the latter to the Philippines; and

*(c) The term "livelihood tools" shall mean instruments used by hand or by machine necessary to a person in the practice of his or her trade, vocation or profession, such as hand tools, power tools, precision tools, farm tools, tools for dressmaking, shoe repair, beauty parlor, barber shop and the like, as may be determined by the Overseas Workers Welfare Administration (OWWA). For purposes of this Act, a computer unit and its accessories shall likewise be considered as livelihood tools."*

Section 5. New sections are hereby added after Section 4 of the same Republic Act to be dominated as Section 5 and 6 read as follows:

"Sec. 5. Philippine-made Products in Duty-Free Shops. - All government-owned and controlled/operated duty-free shops shall effectively showcase Philippine culture, craftsmanship and industry. Therefore, a minimum of ten percent 10% of the goods being sold in duty-free shops shall, as far as practicable, whether by direct purchase or concession, be sourced from Philippine-based manufacturers. For this purpose, the Department of Tourism (DOT) shall coordinate with the Department of Trade (DTI) in the section of goods and products made in the Philippines, taking into consideration competitiveness, design, excellence, marketability, regional representation and world class appeal.

Sec. 6. Training Programs. - The Department of Labor and Employment (DOLE) through the OWWA, in coordination with the Technology and Livelihood Resource Center (TLRC), Technical Education and Skills Development Authority (TESDA), livelihood corporation and other concerned government agencies, shall provide the necessary entrepreneurial training and livelihood skills programs and marketing assistance to a balikbayan, including his or her immediate family members, who shall avail of the kabuhayan program in accordance with the existing rules on the government's reintegration program.

*In the case of non-OFW balikbayan, the Department of Tourism shall make the necessary arrangement with the TLRC and other training institutions for possible livelihood training."*

- Good luck and welcome to the forum and hope to hear more from you.


----------



## residentbar (Sep 26, 2019)

bigpearl said:


> Welcome to the forum residentbar, hope you enjoy and contribute.
> It would appear from what I have read that the Balakbayan visa is a privilege visa and comes with no work entitlements as opposed to a 13a or SRRV.
> I did do a couple of googles (my best friend) and it appears that section of immi has broken down, 2 different attempts saying come back later. Others with more experience will certainly chime in.
> 
> ...


Sadly I'm not yet married so I can't avail for 13a and I'm not too old for retirement visa. Forgot to include my post that I'm a former Filipino citizen (naturalized in US) which is why I specifically mentioned the Balikbayan Visa. I said foreigner because I'm still classified as a foreigner in my own country. 

So even with this balikbayan visa, I still need to secure a work permit?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Balikbyan Visa*



residentbar said:


> Sadly I'm not yet married so I can't avail for 13a and I'm not too old for retirement visa. Forgot to include my post that I'm a former Filipino citizen (naturalized in US) which is why I specifically mentioned the Balikbayan Visa. I said foreigner because I'm still classified as a foreigner in my own country.
> 
> So even with this balikbayan visa, I still need to secure a work permit?


From what I've read so far and posted it appears that not only can a returning Philippine resident work here on a Balikbayan Visa but also an expat who's married to a Philippine spouse. I'm not an expert in the Immigration field but the documents and links are posted above along with the official Facebook link for the PBI, their main online site has been down for a while it happens so I don't have any idea when that will get fixed but I've used the Facebook official site several times either by message or phone and it works.


----------



## residentbar (Sep 26, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> From what I've read so far and posted it appears that not only can a returning Philippine resident work here on a Balikbayan Visa but also an expat who's married to a Philippine spouse. I'm not an expert in the Immigration field but the documents and links are posted above along with the official Facebook link for the PBI, their main online site has been down for a while it happens so I don't have any idea when that will get fixed but I've used the Facebook official site several times either by message or phone and it works.


Interesting. Do most foreigners married to Filipinos opt for the 13a visa (as mentioned earlier) or just stick with the balikbayan visa?


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

No a balikbayan spouse cannot work legally. Maybe the returning filipino himself but that would need to be looked into.

Just because it says you can bring in tools of your trade does not mean you can work. 

The head of a BI office had a conversation with me one time ( I was applying for a 6 month extension to my balikbayan) and he asked why I do not get a 13a so that I could work. I told him I did not want to work here and the balikbayan was good for me now. 

If I was the OP I would just get my dual citizenship. Takes 1/2 a day in the US. In the PI probably a lot longer.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Visa options*



residentbar said:


> Interesting. Do most foreigners married to Filipinos opt for the 13a visa (as mentioned earlier) or just stick with the balikbayan visa?


Probably as many as half just live here on the Balikbayan Visa even I am surprised by how many go that route but some still enjoy travel so it all works out.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

residentbar said:


> Sadly I'm not yet married so I can't avail for 13a and I'm not too old for retirement visa. Forgot to include my post that I'm a former Filipino citizen (naturalized in US) which is why I specifically mentioned the Balikbayan Visa. I said foreigner because I'm still classified as a foreigner in my own country.
> 
> So even with this balikbayan visa, I still need to secure a work permit?


Could I suggest a little, no sorry a lot of research on your own behalf to secure the desired result. Guidance here is offered opinions especially from the likes of myself. Mark M.C.A. has offered good advice and info but at the end of the day? 

SRRV options start at 35 Y/O; Former PH. Citizen? Are you dual passport? Recognition of former Filipinos status/birth rite reveal many options and rightly so. As a US citizen you can be a dual national and once accomplished (all the paperwork) the world can be your oyster, slowly slowly my friend with what you hope to achieve and then some.
Good luck and as said opinions here are only that, could I suggest that you talk to your Philippine consulate in your local US state to appraise your options, as said before good luck and sincerely hope you prosper, God helps those that help themselves.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

The rules aren't just so cut and dried......My son even though born in Philippines isn't automatically considered a Pilipino citizen. Because he was granted us citizenship as a baby as we left the Philippines, immigration told me he isn't a Pilipino citizen and wont be considered a dual citizen until I get a Pilipino passport for him . Even then,coming and going still requires fees etc. At this point so what..Philippines offers no real future for a citizen unless as a doctor. That may be in his future but only his age will determine the path he chooses. He is definitely smart enough. Its his life and although dad can try to influence him in the right direction,the ultimate decisions become his as an adult.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> The rules aren't just so cut and dried......My son even though born in Philippines isn't automatically considered a Pilipino citizen. Because he was granted us citizenship as a baby as we left the Philippines, immigration told me he isn't a Pilipino citizen and wont be considered a dual citizen until I get a Pilipino passport for him . Even then,coming and going still requires fees etc. At this point so what..Philippines offers no real future for a citizen unless as a doctor. That may be in his future but only his age will determine the path he chooses. He is definitely smart enough. Its his life and although dad can try to influence him in the right direction,the ultimate decisions become his as an adult.


Our son is a dual citizen and hasn't had a Philippines passport since he was about 3, he's coming up to 25 now. How many Americans don't have passports but they are still American citizens. When you re-aquire Philippines citizenship you get a certificate, you are not required to get a passport.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

residentbar said:


> Sadly I'm not yet married so I can't avail for 13a and I'm not too old for retirement visa. Forgot to include my post that I'm a former Filipino citizen (naturalized in US) which is why I specifically mentioned the Balikbayan Visa. I said foreigner because I'm still classified as a foreigner in my own country.
> 
> So even with this balikbayan visa, I still need to secure a work permit?


perhaps it would easier and more convenient for you to reacquire Filipino citizenship than worry about a visa. you'll have dual citizenship. you can work as much as you like without breaking Philippine laws.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

esv1226 said:


> perhaps it would easier and more convenient for you to reacquire Filipino citizenship than worry about a visa. you'll have dual citizenship. you can work as much as you like without breaking Philippine laws.


And own property and a few other benefits.


----------



## residentbar (Sep 26, 2019)

esv1226 said:


> perhaps it would easier and more convenient for you to reacquire Filipino citizenship than worry about a visa. you'll have dual citizenship. you can work as much as you like without breaking Philippine laws.


I don't have plans to reacquire Filipino citizenship at this time. Neither interested in the benefits like buying property. My parents sent me here just for University. Just graduated recently and it was hard actually looking for a job because of my status. Now, I just accepted a job offer by this company.

I'm hoping to return back to the US after I gain some work experience here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Working or not working on a Balikbyan Visa*



residentbar said:


> I don't have plans to reacquire Filipino citizenship at this time. Neither interested in the benefits like buying property. My parents sent me here just for University. Just graduated recently and it was hard actually looking for a job because of my status. Now, I just accepted a job offer by this company.
> 
> I'm hoping to return back to the US after I gain some work experience here.


- Sure would like to hear back from you working on a Balikbayan Visa and if it's allowed or if you've contacted the PBI and their response. :fingerscrossed:


----------

